# New Moderators: PAFAce, TechLahore, now ajpirzada



## EagleEyes

We have added three Think Tank members to our management. We welcome PAFAce, TechLahore and now ajpirzada as our new moderators. Please welcome them.

Same reasons apply when we added taimikhan/Bezerk to our management. 



> Because of huge amount of requests to add another mod to the management squad. We have decided to use a trial system in which we evaluate who can perfectly fit the ideals of our management. In this system, we will appoint a few moderators. For now, we have appointed Bezerk as our junior mod on trial and trainee basis. The new mod will help us to enforce the rules and regulations of the forum. We believe that it is a rightful addition and with proper guidance he can be a featured moderator of our management if he chooses to. We apologize to our Think Tank members for stealing yet another member.
> 
> Welcome aboard.



Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Adios Amigo

congrats Fellas 

With power comes responsibility












Adios


----------



## Spring Onion

hey hey Welcome new mods.

Good Idea good move. hope some of burden is going to be shared nicely.


Welcome Tech and PAFAce. 

And please remove the option of ranking the threads by TT members as i have seen biased ranking moves by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

welcome to the 'mod-squad'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Welcome To the Tough job ! Good Luck*


----------



## Creder

haha webby thats not fair k fine hes a chicken dont delete this one now  welcome both of you


----------



## Adios Amigo

hahahahahaha nice one Weby


----------



## champion

is there any Indian mod

or seat are only for Pakistani 

pls want to know


----------



## Justin Joseph

Welcome to the new Mods and by congratulations to you.

The Mods should be cool minded, knowledgeable and unbiased.

And these are the qualities PAFAce and TechLahore perfectly have.


*The forum is evolving and developing into a very popular platform. The work is very stressful and demanding, so my best of luck for Mods.*

*I have even seen some International media or Times of India quoting from Defence.pk*


There are some members who deliberately derail threads and post off topic threads in some section. And some times they escapes without any action.

That sometimes caused irritation and the lowering of standard quality of the forum.


There are lots of International visitors who regularly visits this forum and Defence.pk will help put a better image and understanding of Pakistan to the world.


Last but not the least, I thank *WebMaster* for wise decision.


thanks


----------



## Justin Joseph

champion said:


> is there any Indian mod
> 
> or seat are only for Pakistani
> 
> pls want to know




*Do we have Pakistani minister in Indian government???*

It is Pakistani forum why there should a Indian Mod, as Mods are quite reasonable i don't have any problem with it.


----------



## Windjammer

@ PAFAce & TechLahore,

Congratulations Gentlemen, great achievement and you both deserve it.
Suffice to say, there was huge burden on Taimi, hence power entails responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

Congrats to both of you, good decision by the administration!


----------



## Frankenstein

Justin Joseph said:


> *Do we have Pakistani minister in Indian government???*
> 
> It is Pakistani forum why there should a Indian Mod, as Mods are quite reasonable i don't have any problem with it.
> 
> There are world forum that have Mods from all over the world but it is a International Pakistani forum so they are right.


You gota point there buddy


----------



## Imran Khan

congssssssssssssss brothers keep it up your good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

welcome Modertors 

Meray wali baat poori ho gayi  we needed more MODs and its a very good decision


----------



## karan.1970

@ PAFAce and @TechLahore 

Congratulations to you both..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Congrats PAFAce and TechLahore. May you have tough time at the forum


----------



## Iggy

Congratulations PAFace and Tech..hope not to give you much hard time here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LCA Tejas

Congratz guys, from now on iam you biggest fan, and Please, banning your biggest fan that is me, is against the rules... hehehe, You guys rock... Congratz guys..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amoverlord

very good move......this forum needs more mods to controll the trolls n some BS posts....
congrats n best of luck to both techlahore n paface...hope u guys keep the cool...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen

So in short PAFace and TECHLAHORE have joined th band of stable cleaners in .pk.Oh my god my sympathies to you.Me thinks its quite a smelly and hard job.
Anyway Congrats guys


----------



## ajpirzada

congrats guys


----------



## Tiger Awan

Congratulation to both of you.

Aur plz a key itney sarey log jo congratulate kar rahey hain un ko thanks hi keh do.


----------



## freddiemaize

Justin Joseph said:


> *Do we have Pakistani minister in Indian government???*
> 
> It is Pakistani forum why there should a Indian Mod, as Mods are quite reasonable i don't have any problem with it.
> 
> There are world forum that have Mods from all over the world but it is a International Pakistani forum so they are right.


Is this not a international forum?


----------



## mjnaushad

Congratz guys.....


----------



## Justin Joseph

freddiemaize said:


> Is this not a international forum?



sir,

you have got it wrong, in my previous post i have already praised defence.pk as a popular international Pakistani forum it is about a country "Pakistan" where people from all over the world are welcome to join.

But, a "Intentional" forum is that forum which is about world not about a country specific. 

i hope u will see my context.

thanks


----------



## freddiemaize

PAFAce once said,

Fortune favours the brave but Wise make their own Fortune.

I liked it a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation gentlemens and good luck with new responsibilty.


----------



## Al-zakir

champion said:


> is there any Indian mod
> 
> or seat are only for Pakistani
> 
> pls want to know



Gosh, Will Earth stop revolve around the Sun without bharatis involvement?


----------



## Fighter488

Many congratulations PAFAce and TechLahore!

Hope you will continue with a balanced and un-biased mod-ship on this great forum. Your hard work, dedication, commitment and professionalism is recognised by all. Best of Luck Guys!

Fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adios Amigo

Al-zakir said:


> Gosh, Will Earth stop revolve around the Sun without bharatis involvement?



hahaha, Leave it for some other thread, Zakir bhai, Not here, Its a Congo thread










Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## freddiemaize

Justin Joseph said:


> sir,


Buddy, Please don't use Sir to refer me.  I'm not comfortable with that 



Justin Joseph said:


> it is about a country "Pakistan" where people from all over the world are welcome to join.
> 
> But, a "Intentional" forum is that forum which is about world not about a country specific.



However, there are sections for Indian, Bangladesh, World Affairs etc., thus making it, an International forum. So having mods irrespective of Nation would be healthy. Dont you think so?

Please correct if you find me silly. Thank you


----------



## Hammy007

mods should be strict and vigil as well

thanks webby, appreciate that


----------



## TechLahore

WebMaster said:


> We have added two Think Tank members to our management. We welcome PAFAce and TechLahore as our new moderators. Please welcome them.
> 
> Same reasons apply when we added taimikhan/Bezerk to our management.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks! Good to be part of the team!


----------



## TOPGUN

Congrats boys make us proud iam sure both of you will do a great job good luck !!


----------



## TruthSeeker

Congratulations to TechLahore and PAFAce for the honor, condolences for the call on your precious time! Thank you for pitching in to make the PDF the great Forum that it is! 

Best wishes, 
ts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ambidex

''der aye durust aye'' well deserved, hope they will be able to devote high quality time in moderation.


----------



## waraich66

I hope both will serve the forum 

Good luck guys


----------



## ameer219

Congrats to both PAFace and TechLahore

I am not suprise you both were elected as moderators after seeing both your maturity, performance, discipline and debating skills.

In fact I myself am interested in looking up at both of your posts.

Therefore, I wish you both best of luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xebex

Congratts!!!.............hope I wont endup in a vecation by either one of you.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Congrats to both of you


----------



## mshoaib61

Along with this messange is my applause and gratitude for the wonderful job you guys been doing and the days beforehand. Keep up the good work!
and it is time for you&#8230;To look back with pride and satisfaction on your well lived moments&#8230;And look forward to all the things you are yet to enjoy! congatulations and best wishes!

Baqi sab sahi ha. bas tami ji ki tarh ziada pechee mat par jana yar ap dono lol


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Congrats to both PAFace and TechLahore and in future I will also like to see adeos amigo as Mod . he be fit for the job.


----------



## karan.1970

freddiemaize said:


> Buddy, Please don't use Sir to refer me.  I'm not comfortable with that
> 
> 
> 
> However, there are sections for Indian, Bangladesh, World Affairs etc., thus making it, an International forum. So having mods irrespective of Nation would be healthy. Dont you think so?
> 
> Please correct if you find me silly. Thank you



Freddie.. these sections for these countries are because they are Pakistan's neighbours. The name of the forum should give you the answer. Lets not make this an arguement thread please..Let this thread stay as congratulations to the 2 new Mods..


----------



## jaunty

Congratulation to both TechLahore and PAFAce, I am sure you guys will do a great job.


----------



## Goodperson

Congratulations to both can I know PAFAce as a very good knowledgeable poster.


----------



## courageneverdies

Congratulations to both.

I really appreciate this decision. They can be very good Mods, I was sure and still am.

KIT Over


----------



## a state of trance

Congrats!
I would be there too! Hopes.


----------



## Kasrkin

Welcome to the crew! So excited to have ye guys aboard.


----------



## jbond197

Congrats and Welcome to seat of responsibility, TechLahore and PAFAce!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

*ajpirzada*, is also added as our new moderator.

Welcome him also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

WebMaster said:


> *ajpirzada*, is also added as our new moderator.
> 
> Welcome him also.


wow............... so many changes all of a sudden 

Congrats pirzada saab to you also


----------



## Imran Khan

only me reamaining ? lolllllllllllllll congs ajpirzada bro.


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> only me reamaining ? lolllllllllllllll congs ajpirzada bro.



aapka bhi number aaye ga Imran bhai

Umeed rakho....... umeed pe hi duniya qayam hai......... aap bhi umeed laga lo  koi faraq nai parta


----------



## Adios Amigo

Congrats AJ, 


Wish you best of luck











Adios


----------



## Omar1984

Congratulations PAFAce, TechLahore, and Ajpirzada !!!

Please take strict action on all the ill-wishers of Pakistan.



PAKISTAN ZINDABAD !!!

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN !!!

Death to the enemies of Pakistan !!!


----------



## Imran Khan

Zaki said:


> aapka bhi number aaye ga Imran bhai
> 
> Umeed rakho....... umeed pe hi duniya qayam hai......... aap bhi umeed laga lo  koi faraq nai parta



mannnnnnnnnnn i think webby will make my coming son MOD here .its too late . 25 saal ho gay forum per mughy ab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Wow didnt know that we give that much headache to webbie  another mod ? congrats ajpirzada ..


----------



## Vassnti

Gratz hope you dont get worked too hard.


----------



## Windjammer

Bari barkat hey bahi,

Eik manga teen miley, 

AJP, congrats and all the best to you dear.


----------



## ajpirzada

thanks everyone. and thanks to Admin for trusting me on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jalsa

Heart congrats PAFAce,TechLahore and Ajpirzada on the promotion.This in a way also speaks how this forum is becoming popular day by day.

Meri Dile Se Dua hai ke yeh forum aur bhi phoole aur phale.

Appreciate if you someone can clarify, How does the elevation process work ? From Junior > Senior > TT/Elite > Mod ?

Thanks in advance and congrats to the new Mods once again.


----------



## Hyde

Jalsa said:


> Heart congrats PAFAce,TechLahore and Ajpirzada on the promotion.This in a way also speaks how this forum is becoming popular day by day.
> 
> Meri Dile Se Dua hai ke yeh forum aur bhi phoole aur phale.
> 
> Appreciate if you someone can clarify, How does the elevation process work ? From Junior > Senior > TT/Elite > Mod ?
> 
> Thanks in advance and congrats to the new Mods once again.



Junior (for about 1 month) , You will be promoted to Full Membership

Then after 1000 posts you are promoted to Senior Members
5000 = Elite Members

there is no way to qualify for TT or Mod........ it is upon the Admins to choose MODs or Think Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Just queries , is it a voluntary job or you get $$ too as its a big responsibility and hourly work.


----------



## ajpirzada

^^many $$
sadly no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

ajpirzada said:


> thanks everyone. and thanks to Admin for trusting me on this.



Congrats to you, you fully deserve it.


----------



## thebrownguy

Great choice, i am personally very happy with the appointment!!
Congrats! Well deserved!!


----------



## waraich66

I think Defence forum need four more moderators

Moderators please dont fight with each other


----------



## Jalsa

Zaki said:


> Junior (for about 1 month) , You will be promoted to Full Membership
> 
> Then after 1000 posts you are promoted to Senior Members
> 5000 = Elite Members
> 
> there is no way to qualify for TT or Mod........ it is upon the Admins to choose MODs or Think Tanks




Thank you brother. Appreciate for the clarification


----------



## jbond197

Welcome Ajpizada sahab! Bohot bohot mubarrak ho..


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Congrats *ajpirzada* 




Imran Khan said:


> only me reamaining ? lolllllllllllllll congs ajpirzada bro.



mere bari ha


----------



## ek_indian

Congratulation to new mods!!


----------



## FlyingEagle

Congratulation and celebration,

Regads,


----------



## Fighter488

Many Many congratulations *Ajpirzada *sahab. Keep the good work. Hope you would add new and beneficial dimensions to the modship of this forum.

Fighter


----------



## Tiger Awan

ajpirzada said:


> thanks everyone. and thanks to Admin for trusting me on this.



Congratulations brother


----------



## All-Green

Congratulations guys,

I know you shall do a great job.
It is a full time job and sometimes even thankless but at the end of the day you do what has to be done and what few can do, considering it is all for free.

Good luck.


----------



## Wingman

Good Luck in the new Positions Guys........


----------



## TruthSeeker

TruthSeeker said:


> Congratulations to TechLahore and PAFAce for the honor, condolences for the call on your precious time! Thank you for pitching in to make the PDF the great Forum that it is!
> 
> Best wishes,
> ts



And now ....ajpirzada, too! Congratulations to you, also, Sir!

Regards and best wishes,
TS


----------



## Srinivas

congrats to the new moderators


----------



## Al-zakir

Congratulation *Ajpirzada*. My kind of bro....


----------



## rangbaaz

That's great. Enjoy the responsibilities guys.


----------



## SSGPA1

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I missed this one ..Belated congrats..!!


----------



## Hammy007

where is bezerk and ace??

are you guys paying them or what

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

I think most of our Moderators went AWOL..poor Taimi left alone in this battle field..Webbie should order a warrant to arrest them or shoot them at sight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Missed this one congrats (though belated but with a warm heart) to all three


----------



## Wingman

Congrats from the depth of heart


----------



## Contrarian

just saw the msg..

Congrats guys..!!

I hope you keep up the good work!!


----------



## Aamir Hussain

Belated Congrats to all who got inducted into manamgnet slots.

Looking forward to stricter rule enforcements.

Aamir


----------



## IndianArmy

Thank God, I havent made them enemies.... Sigh*


----------



## Ahmad

who the hell are these guys polluting the forum?


----------



## Safriz

last few months .the only modetators who ever visit the forum have been santro and elmo with occasional appearance of taimikhan..
the rest of thm havent been around for ages..

ever wondered why the forum has stooped to new lows.


----------



## Don Jaguar

safriz said:


> last few months .the only modetators who ever visit the forum have been santro and elmo with occasional appearance of taimikhan..
> the rest of thm havent been around for ages..
> 
> ever wondered why the forum has stooped to new lows.



So what do you think we need a new mod *from uk* who visits the forum regularly?


----------



## Mumbai Man

Don Jaguar said:


> So what do you think we need a new mod *from uk* who visits the forum regularly?



this time we need a MOD from India considering Indians have outnumbered Pakistanis


----------



## Don Jaguar

Mumbai Man said:


> Indians have outnumbered Pakistanis




*Citation needed*!!!


----------



## untitled

Jana said:


> hey hey Welcome new mods.
> 
> Good Idea good move. hope some of burden is going to be shared nicely.
> 
> 
> Welcome Tech and PAFAce.



Congrats TechLahore and PAFAce. 

What still surprises me is why has *Jana* not become a mod yet 

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




Mumbai Man said:


> this time we need a MOD from India considering Indians have outnumbered Pakistanis



*Spark* comes to mind 
He already is a Super Mod at India defence


----------



## Don Jaguar

varigeo said:


> Congrats TechLahore and PAFAce.



They became mod an year ago on 20th march 2010!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

varigeo said:


> Congrats TechLahore and PAFAce.
> 
> What still surprises me is why has *Jana* not become a mod yet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spark* comes to mind
> He already is a Super Mod at India defence




lol was that sarcasm ??? if yes then u have good sense of humor.


----------



## Safriz

Don Jaguar said:


> They became mod an year ago on 20th march 2010!!!


 
and disappeared about 6 months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Don Jaguar said:


> They became mod an year ago on 20th march 2010!!!



Then why is this thread still active ......

Maybe it is just me but I don't recall reading a post from either of the two promoted MODS in the last few months


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar mujhy mat banao main ne kitni bar kaha hai koi sunta hi nhi .mujhy nhi banna mod shod ok


----------



## DarK-LorD

Techlahore is no longer a mod.He is a register user now.


----------



## untitled

Imran Khan said:


> yaar mujhy mat banao main ne kitni bar kaha hai koi sunta hi nhi .mujhy nhi banna mod shod ok



Were you offered Modship ???


----------



## Don Jaguar

varigeo said:


> Then why is this thread still active ......



Threads remain active until they don't break the rules of this forum!!!



varigeo said:


> Maybe it is just me but I don't recall reading a post from either of the two promoted MODS in the last few months



Dude you are talking about reading a post from these two members, i was not even known that there is a member named as PAFAce 

Although i know about TechLahore!!!


----------



## Safriz

Don Jaguar said:


> Threads remain active until they don't break the rules of this forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you are talking about reading a post from these two members, i was not even known that there is a member named as PAFAce
> 
> Although i know about TechLahore!!!


 
do you know a member called adios amigo ?


----------



## untitled

safriz said:


> do you know a member called adios amigo ?



What about him ?


----------



## Safriz

^^^^ lost gone and missing....same as most of the mods here.


----------



## Don Jaguar

safriz said:


> do you know a member called adios amigo ?



Yes i know him, in fact i can never forget him. he is the first one to delete my comment on defence.pk!!! 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




safriz said:


> ^^^^ lost gone and missing....same as most of the mods here.



Are mods paid?


----------



## Veeru

Yaar this is not whatever thread,  why activate it.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




Don Jaguar said:


> Yes i know him, in fact i can never forget him. he is the first one to delete my comment on defence.pk!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Are mods paid?




No its a voluntarily job, people do it for passion.

But trolls tested their limits and as humans Mods get bored.


----------



## Windjammer

Adiós Amigo is still active, Taimi is a super MOD now, PAF Ace and Tech Lahore have certainly disappeared. 
Santro is the working guy. 
Elmo keeps in the back ground,....... is it true Elmo is a female. ??


----------



## Don Jaguar

Windjammer said:


> is it true Elmo is a female. ??



Mein kafi deer se is pe research ker raha hon!!! 

I think Elmo is female, i remember once she said to anyone "*abhi ker daiti hon*"


----------



## Safriz

Don Jaguar said:


> Mein kafi deer se is pe research ker raha hon!!!
> 
> I think Elmo is female, i remember once she said to anyone "*abhi ker daiti hon*"


 
lets make conspiracy theories......elmo is jana... 
PAFACE was warned by ISI not to be active pn a public internet forum...
blain2 was abducted by aliens
ajpirzada was offered a rishtaa from top bollywood actress if he stops moderating a pakistani forum.


----------



## Don Jaguar

safriz said:


> lets make conspiracy theories......elmo is jana...
> PAFACE was warned by ISI not to be active pn a public internet forum...
> blain2 was abducted by aliens
> ajpirzada was offered a rishtaa from top bollywood actress if he stops moderating a pakistani forum.



Do not behave like indian media!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

varigeo said:


> Were you offered Modship ???


 
yaar roz hoti hai per main nhi manta mujhy ADMIN banaya jay to baat ban sakti hai


----------



## Safriz

i would like more technical type threads and positive threads on PDF ...the forum is spammed with anti islam threads and these threads get thousands of reies..
open a thread about weapond or a scientificreseacch article and will jardly get a few responses...members neeed to grow up a bit..
infact the general age of mem.ers has decreased over the years...an old timer ln here who is also my real life friend told me that a few years back this was a mature forum with propper comments.
now its a teenage forum with tantrums instead of comments....and no techy stuff.


----------



## lem34

safriz said:


> i would like more technical type threads and positive threads on PDF ...the forum is spammed with anti islam threads and these threads get thousands of reies..
> open a thread about weapond or a scientificreseacch article and will jardly get a few responses...members neeed to grow up a bit..
> infact the general age of mem.ers has decreased over the years...an old timer ln here who is also my real life friend told me that a few years back this was a mature forum with propper comments.
> now its a teenage forum with tantrums instead of comments....and no techy stuff.



sarfrazbhai surely we have room for both or all type of threadfs and people can choose or not choose to go on a thread?


----------



## Safriz

true that...but on a wbsite called defence.PK with pictures of pakistan/pakistanis/pakistani fllags./one does not expect so much anti pakistan/anti islam sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

safriz said:


> true that...but on a wbsite called defence.PK with pictures of pakistan/pakistanis/pakistani fllags./one does not expect so much anti pakistan/anti islam sentiments.



i dont mind as long as moderaters do their job properly. otherewise we would all be agreeing on everything lol. Just ignore indian trolls or take the micky out of them for being so obsessed with pakistan that they come on our site


----------

